# Logo Ending - Bitte um Hilfe



## Flixxtoras (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo Illustrator/Freehand Spezialisten,

muss für die Schule ein Logo nachbauen soweit so gut nur bekomme ich die 2 Halbkreise nicht hin (Abbildung 1). Wäre nett wenn mir einer so schnell wie möglich helfen könnte...

erledigt...


----------



## Hercules (9. Mai 2003)

Mit dem zeichenwerkzeu Ankerpunkte erstellen, vektor zu beziers umwandeln und der form anpassen müsste alles im handbuch stehen... gg

um das dan an die buchstaben dranzumache, musst du die buchstaben in pfade umwandeln, und dann das so verbinden wie du es halt willst...


----------



## Flixxtoras (9. Mai 2003)

danke für den Tipp aber ist noch eine Nummer zu groß für mich wirkt nicht echt wie beim Orginal vielleich kann ja noch ein anderer helfen...

danke


----------



## Hercules (9. Mai 2003)

Ich hab des jetzt mal für dich gemacht...
ich brauch nur deine E-mai-Adresse, damit ich es dir mailen kan...
es schein so, dass du auf pm's nicht antwortest-->deshalb mailadresse her... weil das forum hier lässt ja nur 150kb durch


----------

